# 3D Adult Furry content?



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey guys,

Firstly.. I don't even know if this is the correct community to post this question in, or the correct forum. I did a search on here for "3D" - no results.. and I couldn't decide which forum would be best, so move this if it's in the wrong place.

 Anyway.. I had a few questions I'm hoping to have answered. I'm a 3D artist looking to make a few extra bucks, and I'm looking for something in the online porn craze that isn't too over saturated. I've been googling around, and I haven't found much 3D Yiffy!  Or at least the usual pay per month site, I'm sure there's lots on deviantart and Secondlife, etc. If I'm wrong please send me links :-D

 I was wondering if anyone would be interested in that? My goal is to create full motion videos, after seeing if anyone likes the art. 

 My other question is.. which is a total newb question and I'm sorry if it's been asked a million times.. is Furry porn illegal? Is it considered beastiality these days? I wouldn't want to create a ton of content, get a website up, and have it torn down and get in trouble.   

 Looking forward to any replies. 

Rawr. 

- Maxxx


----------



## Hariel (Sep 25, 2008)

Illegal? No. There is a number of "artwork" sites that host a number of porn. As far as your other questions go, I would like to have a greater understanding on what you mean. Like, are you looking to produce something or are you looking for help to produce something?


----------



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm going to produce something. If there's interest. My question was if it has been done before, a lot. I have yet to come across a furry adult video.. but then again, I don't know as many furry websites as you guys may. :-D 

 I don't wish to create something that has been done far too much before.


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

I'd be surprised if anyplace legally considers furry porn bestiality, since bestiality involves non-person animals, and furries are (generally) persons.

As far as commissions go... It might help if you had some references on hand.


----------



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Makyui said:


> I'd be surprised if anyplace legally considers furry porn bestiality, since bestiality involves non-person animals, and furries are (generally) persons.
> 
> As far as commissions go... It might help if you had some references on hand.



Hmm.. I should've just been blunt with my post before - I guess I was worried this wasn't the correct site to post the question on so I tried to avoid my real question, heh  

 I'm not looking to sell anything right now.. or buy anything. I have not even started. I'm just seeing if there is any interest, but most importantly if it's been done before. (With links to what's been done) So I can see if I can make something different - hopefully better and original. The last thing I want to do is create something that's been done a million times. 

 Thanks for answering the legal question, I just had to be sure.. you never know these days. 

- Maxxx


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

Ahh, my mistake.

SecondLife has pretty much cornered the market for 3D animated furry _anything_, but I think animated furry porn in general is relatively rare. 3D animated furry porn is probably rarer still.

I'm sure it's been done at least once (if not, I'll be VERY surprised), but I doubt it's been done "a million times".

Then again, my experiences are relatively limited.


----------



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Now the question is.. why is it rare? Not enough interest? 

 Or perhaps people prefer the interaction with others in SecondLife as opposed to watching a video by themselves.

 Hmm.. second thoughts I'm having. 

- Maxxx


----------



## Makyui (Sep 25, 2008)

Probably because it's a lot more effort to make than putting pencil to paper and drawing "stationary" porn.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 25, 2008)

I remember seeing kinda 3D furry pron (or at least non-human) on SA a while ago.

[NSFW]This one and  this one.[/NSFW]

There's also that Raptor Labs one or something, but a quick Google couldn't find a site for it. I think that was actually a series. (A raptor fucking some dragons in a lab, and some tentacles, from what I remember). 

I also make some as well XD But nothing yet beyond an 18-second loop. 

There's plenty of stuff if you look around, but very little beyond short loops. I guess it just takes too much effort.


----------



## Werevixen (Sep 25, 2008)

I think when it comes to furry 3D, h0rse's got the market pretty much covered right now.


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

If you've never done it before, for the love of an applicable deity, practice a lot first. There's too much shitty 3D furry stuff out there. I'd say 92% shit, 5% passable, 3% actually _good_. Please, _please_ don't try to pawn some poorly deformed and rendered Poser crap just to make a quick buck.


----------



## Vesuro (Sep 25, 2008)

Grimm (http://www.furaffinity.net/user/grimm) does quite a bit of furry 3D work.

Suggest you check out his stuff as I'd consider it a benchmark, but yeah good furry yiff in 3D is like gold dust.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 25, 2008)

There are a few people on FA already, they do 3d Animations.

I'd suggest you create an account and get a few submissions in there to get your name out, offer commissions, if you are good people will ask you to do stuff...

The fun thing about Drawings and Animation is that you are not limited by the law, as long as you are not using real people or animals (doing sexual acts) for reference you are (as far as I know) in the clear.

EDIT: H0rs3: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/h0rs3/

As mentioned above does do a lot of 3D Animation. He gets several commissions too. A big thing people like about his animations is that he adds little aspects to them that make them stand out. doing a soft Lick at the end, showing the penis going soft after cuming, etc etc.

But, big thing is to show what you can do, and if you are good I'm sure you will get commissions from there.

EDIT: Iomar was the other guy I was thinking of: http://www.furaffinity.net/user/iomar/

He does a lot of solo stuff.

EDIT: One last time. For Full Fledged Movies, I've only seen 1. http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1452893/
It's still in the works, but it utilizes Second Life, so... you have some issues with the limits of the game. But that's the only large project I've seen.


----------



## eb7w5yfe (Sep 25, 2008)

Come on people, you can do better than this!  

http://fur.x0.com/ - He has an interesting thing going with a multi-path flash game which plays 3D pre-rendered videos.
http://www.rangarig.net/ - In addition to the animations on the site, he makes longer movies and sells them on DVD.
http://saur.yiffstar.com/
http://www.taurinfox.com/ - Taurin's last animation is the most technically impressive adult furry 3D animation that I'm aware of.  Unfortunately, it lacks something in the area of spirit, and he hasn't done anything (at least posted publicly) since then.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/circlea61/ - The motions in these animations are extremely well done.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/kokuryu/ - More well done 3D animations, in a different style than usual.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/itoril/
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/h0rs3/ - already mentioned, but included for completeness.  His animations are pretty good, and getting better.  He makes money from them by doing commissions.
http://www.furaffinity.net/user/iomar/ - already mentioned, but included for completeness.

I haven't actively gone searching for this kind of stuff in the last couple years, so I'm sure that there's a lot more out there.  On FA, you might try sorting by flash submissions, since encoding to flash video is the only way to post videos here.

You might also take a look at some 2D animations, both flash based and traditional.  Some of them are extremely well done (though they are of course in the minority compared to all the crappy animations).


----------



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

eb7w5yfe said:


> Come on people, you can do better than this!
> 
> http://fur.x0.com/ - He has an interesting thing going with a multi-path flash game which plays 3D pre-rendered videos.
> http://www.rangarig.net/ - In addition to the animations on the site, he makes longer movies and sells them on DVD.
> ...




 Ah that's more like it! :grin: Some awesome stuff.. definitely gives me something to aim for, and to improve.


----------



## Mxx (Sep 25, 2008)

Off topic question for you guys. 

 A lot of the content I've been seeing in those links is gay. Not my thing personally, but I don't have a problem with it. My concern is that I wouldn't be able to produce that type of content. 

 Any idea how big of an audience I'd lose by offering just straight furry porn?


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 25, 2008)

Gay is pretty big Furry wise. Not because the majority of gay ppl, but simply because a lot of straight people still find it enjoyable to watch gay furry art. Something about it being furry makes it different 

I would say you will have an audience with just about anything you choose. I mean if you went with Gay, Straight, Herm, Vore, Hyper, Macro, Micro, Inflation, Cub, Diaper, Anthro, Non-Anthro, Pokemon, Digimon, whatever there are people out there that enjoy it


----------



## Aden (Sep 25, 2008)

Mxx said:


> Off topic question for you guys.
> 
> A lot of the content I've been seeing in those links is gay. Not my thing personally, but I don't have a problem with it. My concern is that I wouldn't be able to produce that type of content.



It's because a penis is easier to model than a vagina.


----------

